# UT Losses - Coaches or Players?



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

We report. You decide.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

You left out the 3rd option.



Both- They all suck


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2015)

Dang talk about high character for an admin...
Can I create one for uga/bama game?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You left out the 3rd option.
> 
> 
> 
> Both- They all suck



That would have got my vote... 

Careful Elfi, you are going to hurt the feelings of Toyota4x4.. Interior Designers are a sensitive group of guys..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dang talk about high character for an admin...
> Can I create one for uga/bama game?



Sure, go ahead. Bama is going to win. I wear clear lenses on my glasses, not rose colored ones.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

I voted coaches, but is it possible some of those 5* were overrated?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I voted coaches, but is it possible some of those 5* were overrated?



You do know they are all freshman's..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

when you are up by double digits it is the players fault if they lose when they fail to execute on D and give up the lead.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You do know they are all freshman's..



I forgot about that.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

Coaches.... Brick by brick


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Sure, go ahead. Bama is going to win. I wear clear lenses on my glasses, not rose colored ones.



not so fast my friend - uga is gonna Roll the Tide (go dog 2015). mark it down.

jt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 28, 2015)

50/50


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 28, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> not so fast my friend - uga is gonna Roll the Tide (go dog 2015). mark it down.
> 
> jt



go tech too


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 28, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> not so fast my friend - uga is gonna Roll the Tide (go dog 2015). mark it down.
> 
> jt



hey wait!!''I thought you jumped


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 28, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> hey wait!!''I thought you jumped



I did but I was only on a bar stool. Ankle is a little soar but I'm OK. Thanks for the worry though.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 28, 2015)

Willie the Clown and Janceks Jollies


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 28, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I did but I was only on a bar stool. Ankle is a little soar but I'm OK. Thanks for the worry though.



think you're still drunk..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 28, 2015)

You guys know I'm not a hater, so I will give an unbiased take on UT instead of a bunch of drivel like previously posted, even though I don't like UT. My observation is, they are getting better with this coaching staff, but are still young and not very deep, and its costing them. If Jones continues recruiting the way he has, they will be fine, I think?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys know I'm not a hater, so I will give an unbiased take on UT instead of a bunch of drivel like previously posted, even though I don't like UT. My observation is, they are getting better with this coaching staff, but are still young and not very deep, and its costing them. If Jones continues recruiting the way he has, they will be fine, I think?



nothing like unbiased yankee drivel. I feel better already. 














Ps; sounds about right.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys know I'm not a hater, so I will give an unbiased take on UT instead of a bunch of drivel like previously posted, even though I don't like UT. My observation is, they are getting better with this coaching staff, but are still young and not very deep, and its costing them. If Jones continues recruiting the way he has, they will be fine, I think?



Nobody wants your opinion!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys know I'm not a hater, so I will give an unbiased take on UT instead of a bunch of drivel like previously posted, even though I don't like UT. My observation is, they are getting better with this coaching staff, but are still young and not very deep, and its costing them. If Jones continues recruiting the way he has, they will be fine, I think?




It's going to be hard to keep bringing in the blue chips if you can't beat Uf.



11 years in a row....wow


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 28, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Sure, go ahead. Bama is going to win. I wear clear lenses on my glasses, not rose colored ones.



Thanks. I'm picking Ga. Now. Your track record says other wise.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 28, 2015)

Somebody ask Amoo who's gonna win. I'll go with that.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 28, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks. I'm picking Ga. Now. Your track record says other wise.


----------



## tcward (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You left out the 3rd option.
> 
> 
> 
> Both- They all suck



This^^


----------



## Amoo (Sep 28, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Somebody ask Amoo who's gonna win. I'll go with that.....



lol

FWIW, I picked Bamer to win for the same reason I picked UF to beat UT.  Not because I think they are the better team, but because I feel Georgia will find a way not to win.

I like to call it, "The MSU effect", which both MSU schools have mastered.

Also, I blame the culture of the program, so kind of a mix of both players, coaches and fans.  There's a reason I frequently say things to my wife like "And that's why we're Mississippi State".


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 28, 2015)

Amoo said:


> lol
> 
> FWIW, I picked Bamer to win for the same reason I picked UF to beat UT.  Not because I think they are the better team, but because I feel Georgia will find a way not to win.
> 
> ...



There ya have it.... His record speaks for itself. Ain't gonna doubt you until it's over. I did actually pick UGA though. My son attends there and blood is thicker than water....although it won't be much thicker in some of the folks after that game I'm sure.


----------



## CabinFreak (Sep 28, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys know I'm not a hater, so I will give an unbiased take on UT instead of a bunch of drivel like previously posted, even though I don't like UT. My observation is, they are getting better with this coaching staff, but are still young and not very deep, and its costing them. If Jones continues recruiting the way he has, they will be fine, I think?



Conservative play calling might have worked at Cincinnati but it will never fair well in the SEC.There is no reason why Tennessee shouldn't be sitting at 4-0,bad play calling(playing safe)when you have a lead has proven twice here. In my opinion,CBJ doesn't "GET IT YET".


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2015)

It has been a combination of both.  Players have missed plays that could have won the game. Missed catch TD against Oklahoma,  missed fg at Oklahoma. Either of those we could have won. But Butch played too conservative and didn't make halftime adjustments.  Same thing in Florida game. We were in position to win both,  by the skin of our teeth,  a win is a win,  but adjustments would have made a bigger difference. I hate to go through a coaching change again, but if he can't open his eyes and stop being stubborn, it will be his downfall. He has done everything else right,  but game day,  he continues to come up short. But also you can put it on the players making mistakes in critical situations


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2015)

playing safe with 5min left is what lost that game


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Tenn. had a chance to get Cutcliffe but they put too many demands on him and runned him off.Bad mistake
And don't forget who they hired as a D coordinator


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Sure, go ahead. Bama is going to win. I wear clear lenses on my glasses, not rose colored ones.



You gonna ruin your reputation hangin' with a Tennessee hillbilly and drinkin' Nopem!  

First, Butch has never been a winner, so why would anybody expect different now.

Next, if our lines can play like they should play and Lambert throws some decent passes, we should be able to turn the tide.  I predict a close game and I ain't betting no money.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 29, 2015)

Mark Richt has lost control of Butch Jones


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Mark Richt has lost control of Butch Jones



Butch's favorite song.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> You gonna ruin your reputation hangin' with a Tennessee hillbilly and drinkin' Nopem!
> 
> First, Butch has never been a winner, so why would anybody expect different now.
> 
> Next, if our lines can play like they should play and Lambert throws some decent passes, we should be able to turn the tide.  I predict a close game and I ain't betting no money.



Believe he won 3 championships chief


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Believe he won 3 championships chief





Tell us more about those?? I need a good laugh!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Tell us more about those?? I need a good laugh!



Mercy! He must have got a hold of some bad crack!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Mercy! He must have got a hold of some bad crack!



Cracks in Butch's brick's...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 30, 2015)

2 MAC and 2 Big East. Point is yall said he ain't won anything.  He has won every where he has been.  In which you will reply,  not Tennessee


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

BuckNasty83 said:


> 2 MAC and 2 Big East. Point is yall said he ain't won anything.  He has won every where he has been.  In which you will reply,  not Tennessee



Everywhere he has been? He has not been a head coach for very long...

You said MAC.... And Big East...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

morning thug. get ready to cry saturday.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Amoo said:


> lol
> 
> FWIW, I picked Bamer to win for the same reason I picked UF to beat UT.  Not because I think they are the better team, but because I feel Georgia will find a way not to win.
> 
> ...



MSU effect? 

State sucks cause it's State! If it wasn't for Mullen and Dak, no one would be talking about State, ever! Both will be gone soon and so will State. Back to the bottom of the West. Mississippi is nothing more than an inbreeding ground of bad education, welfare collecting, government housing trash. 

One of the great things about Alabama is it separates Georgia from Mississippi!

Next!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

daily volsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning thug. get ready to cry saturday.



Yes sir! Tears of Joy! Hallelujah, Praise the Lord!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir! Tears of Joy! Hallelujah, Praise the Lord!



So you are gonna cry if your thug Dawgz beat Bama?


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir! Tears of Joy! Hallelujah, Praise the Lord!



isnt that a bit Pentecostal for a defrocked momon.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

morning thug 3. daily nolesux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> morning thug 3. daily nolesux



Morning 6.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So you are gonna cry if your thug Dawgz beat Bama?



I'll probably be laughing so hard I'll cry!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 30, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'll probably be laughing so hard I'll cry!



I actually feel kind of bad for the loser this weekend. It's gonna be rough around her.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 30, 2015)

Players- 4 and 14 and you got him surrounded.
Watch, I think # 13 DB, he lolly gags and then tries to make up ground


----------

